# Pen drive for troops UPDATE



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well figured I get some pics of me turning a blank that is going toward the pen drive. Had my son take some pics of me turning. It is going well have only about 30 to go. I'm actually impressing myself blanks are holding together quite well only had about a dozen explode and split.

This is how I do a pen. First I only use a gouge it is the 1" gouge I got from pennstate industries.

Then I use the 150 grit and 400 grit strips then I jump to 1500 grit micro mesh using a sponge block so that there in hardly any chance making gouges in the pen. Then I use a 12000 grit sponge pad like the one used for plastic pen finishing.

Then I do the final finish using Hut crystal coat it is a mix of wax and shellac when I get that applied to a sheen then I add the Hut high gloss on top of that which really does a nice finish on the end results.

When I'm done doing that I take the pipe cleaner and tie them together the sister blanks that is. Then I put them into a box until I get my kits to slap them together. 

Hope you all enjoy I'm feeling a little better so I'm having a blast. Been down for a while with the health issuses and all. Thanks for the support from all of you.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Good times Glenmore. And good on you for making this effort. 

Just a note on the pics.... get the kid to take all your pics in the future, those look nice.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Glad to hear you are feeling better Glenmore. Keep up the great work.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job Glenmore. I have a couple to turn this weekend if my back holds up! 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Boy Glenmore you are a mess.    

Good to see ya back at and for a great cause.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Welcome back Glenmore , your doing great and for a worthy cause. Best of everything to you. Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well dome mate, great to see you back in the shop.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Fine job Glenmore. I cannot "DIS" you for your penmanship (pun intended). We need more with your devotion to our troops. God bless you and our troops.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

My preist came over yesterday and hand me the envelope with monies donated from the church congration and guess what it is enough. So next week I order the kits and off to the pen press to start putting them together


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't forget to book your son for a photo-shoot Glenmare.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is great Glenmore. What a great way for them to help.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well got the kits this morning only have 6 more to do and I'm finished. With putting them together just have save the funds for the pen clear plastic pouches and off to the church to show what they helped me accomplish. Then off to the recruiter for distrabution to the families then to the troops they go.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Glenmore said:


> Well got the kits this morning only have 6 more to do and I'm finished. With putting them together just have save the funds for the pen clear plastic pouches and off to the church to show what they helped me accomplish. Then off to the recruiter for distrabution to the families then to the troops they go.


Glenmore good to see you back at the lathe my friend. Let me know when you need more wood for blanks.


----------

